# Leaving Canada



## ngo (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi All,

Am not sure if a thread of this topic exist or not....but I apologize if there is one
My question is, if someone (Canadian citizen) decide to leave Canada for a long period of time(years), what are the things that he must consider doing before leaving?

Thank you


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What comes to my mind:
Maybe you will have to pay taxes:
Taxation for Canadians travelling, living or working outside Canada - Travel.gc.ca

If you are not physically present for extended time (dependent on your province 6 or 7 months), you will not have the right for provincial health benefits. When you return to Canada, you will first have to reside a couple of months in the province again before you qualify for provincial health insurance.

I don't know if your credit history/score is still valid if you leave the country for many years.


----------



## ngo (Oct 9, 2013)

EVHB said:


> What comes to my mind:
> Maybe you will have to pay taxes:
> Taxation for Canadians travelling, living or working outside Canada - Travel.gc.ca
> 
> ...



Thank you EVHB...will take a look to this link soon


----------

